# Problème iPad et HP B110



## macmat974 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPad (1ère version) et une imprimante HP B110, depuis 2 mois tout va bien j'arrive à imprimer via AirPrint. Mais depuis 1 semaine, mon iPad ne détecte plus mon imprimante.

J'ai ré-initialisé les réglages de mon iPad et de mon imprimante, l'iPad détecte l'imprimante mais pour 2 minutes après plus rien.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## bgo59 (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème que vous. L'iPad ne détecte l'imprimante hp b210 que quelques minutes après une reinitialisation ou si un pc est connectém sur le même réseau wifi.

Le problème est survenu après la maj 4.3.2 en mars dernier.

J'ai appelé les supports hp, Apple et orange (livebox) qui ne m'ont fourni aucune solution. Apple me propose un échange de l'iPad mais je doute que ça soit la solution. Tout se passe comme si un processus s'arrêtait après quelques minutes.

La maj 4.3.4 d'hier n'a toujours pas résolu le problème. 

Si vous le souhaitez nous pouvons entrer en contact pour échanger sur ce problème.


----------



## Formediable (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même soucie que vous iPad 1 et hp B210
Apple ma change mon iPad mais malgré cela le problème subsiste
Quelle solution avez vous trouve ?
Merci de votre reponse.


----------

